# Best Food for Diamond Doves and Ringneck Doves?



## Szulptist (Jul 19, 2014)

Hello folks,

I know there are tons of posts on this topic but usually the answers do not elaborate on why a particular brand or mixture of food is recommended for either of these birds. I currently have one male white ringneck dove and one female diamond dove. The diamond dove has been eating an unlabeled bag of finch seed that I bought from a pet store a long time ago that has lasted me forever (but I am almost out of) and the ringneck dove is on Bird Lover’s Blend™ Dove Pigeon & Quail Blend. Both of them have access to grey grit from http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com at all times. 

Background Info:

I am concerned for the health of my ringneck dove because whenever I hold him I can feel his sternum. He always has access to a full food dish so it's not that he doesn't have access to enough food. Otherwise he seems healthy, very vocal everyday bow-cooing and laughing whenever I get close to his cage. He's a bit nasty and territorial when I enter his cage and pecks hard but once he's out he is very calm and enjoys being pet and lays down flat. 

The diamond dove is completely un-tame, I let her fly around my room which she enjoys doing at lightning speed. I know for a fact that she is a female because she has laid a clutch of eggs a month ago. I removed them once she stopped sitting on them after 15 days and will do the same with all future clutches. Her cage has a cuttlebone in it even though I know she will never touch it nor have the motivation to peck at it. She seems healthy and her feathers have improved a lot since I got her. 

Both birds have their cages located 2 - 3 feet from a UVB Avian bulb. 

Any ideas for a better source of food for both birds? At the very least I need a new source for the Diamond Dove. Does anyone provide their doves with toys in their cages? My ringneck seems very curious and much more intelligent than he was given credit for. 

Best,
Eric


----------



## pigeonflier (May 4, 2014)

Canary seed mix!!


----------



## Ross P (Jan 10, 2015)

A short beak mix is what I always have used for ring necks. but a good quality wild bird mix will serve them well. with vitamin and mineral supplements of course.
Diamonds will do great on a mixer of finch, parakeet, mix ect. and Vit. Min. supplements


----------



## Szulptist (Jul 19, 2014)

Thank you guys for the replies! 

Pigeonflier: Any brand in particular you trust / has not had any recalls?

Ross P: Any particular brands or online stores you trust / recommend? What vitamins and mineral supplements do you recommend and how are they incorporated into their diet? Once a month I add a tiny amount of powdered vitamins and minerals to their water, I can't for the life of me remember the brand name but all recommendations are welcome!

Best,
Eric


----------

